# “Made in God’s Image” Theme Addresses Human Identity, Sexuality, and Marriage According to the Bible at Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals’ 2022 PCRT



## Grant Van Leuven (Mar 8, 2022)

*







NEWS RELEASE/Interview Opportunity 
For Immediate Release

Media Contact: Grant Van Leuven
Community Engagement Coordinator*
*[email protected]* | *(800) 956-2644, Ext. 27*


*“Made in God’s Image” Theme to Address Human Identity, Sexuality, and Marriage According to the Bible 
at Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals’ 2022 Historic, Multi-State Philadelphia Conference on Reformed Theology March 11 to 13 and April 29 to May 1*​
*Lancaster, Pa. – March 8, 2022 –* The Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals (alliancenet.org) will host its historic annual Philadelphia Conference on Reformed Theology (PCRT) in Grand Rapids, Mich., and Philadelphia with the theme, “Made in God’s Image,” addressing human identity, sexuality, and marriage according to the Bible. 

“The Bible teaches that God made people in his image, and the implications of this truth are immense for Christians to be equipped to talk about human identity, character, and calling,” said PCRT Chair Richard Phillips. “In mankind as the image-bearer of God, we discover the source of true dignity, unity, and purpose for every man, woman, and child.” 

PCRT will first take place from March 11 to 13 at First Byron Christian Reformed Church at 8541 Byron Center Avenue SW in Byron Center, Mich., and then be held again from April 29 to May 1 at Proclamation Presbyterian Church at 278 S. Bryn Mawr Avenue in Bryn Mawr, Pa. Cost is $45 for the pre-conference registration and $95 for the conference. For more information and to register, visit alliancenet.org/made-in-gods-image. 

“Conference sessions will present the Bible’s teaching on mankind’s nature and calling, the vital matter of human sexuality, and the purpose and identity provided to mankind by our Maker,” said Phillips. The event’s pre-conference, entitled, “Man, Marriage, and the Mad Sexual Revolution,” will involve such lectures as, “A Marriage Made on Earth” and “Shameless Sexuality.” Conference topics include, “He Created Them Male and Female,” “The 6th Commandment and the Sanctity of Human Life,” “Identity Politics and the Imago Dei,” “The Goodness of Sex as Created by God,” and “God's Image Restored in Christ.”

*About the Speakers:

Rev. H.B. Charles, Jr.* is the pastor-teacher of Shiloh Metropolitan Baptist Church in Jacksonville, Fla. He was elected as the first African-American president of the Southern Baptist Convention’s Pastors’ Conference. Charles regularly speaks at churches, conferences, and conventions around the country and has authored several books. 

*Rev. Jonathan Landry Cruse* is pastor of Community Presbyterian Church in Kalamazoo, Mich. An avid writer, he has published articles with The Alliance, Modern Reformation, The Gospel Coalition, and Tabletalk magazine. Cruse is the author of “The Christian’s True Identity: What It Means to Be in Christ” and “What Happens When We Worship.” 

*Dr. Dan Doriani* is professor of biblical and systematic theology and vice president at large at Covenant Seminary and senior pastor of Central Presbyterian Church in St. Louis. He earned degrees from Westminster Seminary and Yale, where he was also a research fellow. He has written fifteen books on Scripture, hermeneutics, gender, and family work, and also writes for the Alliance’s placefortruth.org. 

*Rev. Jonathan Gibson* is an ordained minister in the International Presbyterian Church (U.K.) and the associate professor of Old Testament at Westminster Theological Seminary. His most recent books are “Be Thou My Vision: A Liturgy for Daily Worship” and “I Will Build My Church: Selected Writings of Thomas Witherow on Church Polity, Baptism and the Sabbath.” 

*Dr. Terry Johnson* studied theology at Trinity College, Bristol, England, and Gordon Conwell Theological Seminary, before earning his D.Min. from Erskine Theological Seminary. An ordained pastor in the Presbyterian Church in America (PCA), he serves as the senior minister of the Independent Presbyterian Church of Savannah, Ga. Johnson is the author of a number of books, including “Who Am I: What the Bible Teaches About Christian Identity.”

*Dr. Richard Phillips* is the PCRT chairman and serves on the Alliance’s board of directors. He is senior minister of the historic Second Presbyterian Church in Greenville, S.C. (PCA), and the author of numerous books, including “The Masculine Mandate: God’s Calling to Men.” Phillips frequently speaks at conferences on the Bible and Reformed theology and is an adjunct professor and serves on the board of trustees for Westminster Theological Seminary.

*About the Conference: *First held in 1974, the Philadelphia Conference on Reformed Theology is the nation's oldest, continually operating, Reformed conference. Since its founding, tens of thousands of Alliance members, as well as noted pastors and teachers, have gathered from around the country to study and be encouraged by God’s Word together.

*About the Alliance:* Headquartered in Lancaster, Pa., the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals is a coalition of pastors, scholars, and churchmen who hold to the historic creeds and confessions of the Reformed faith and who proclaim biblical doctrine in order to foster a Reformed awakening in today's Church. It primarily does so through broadcasting, printed and online publishing, and special events. It began in 1949 as Evangelical Ministries, which broadcast _The Bible Study Hour_ radio program and published _Eternity_ magazine. It also played a strategic role in the International Council on Biblical Inerrancy, the Cambridge Declaration, and the establishment of the Philadelphia Conference on Reformed Theology. For more information, visit alliancenet.org.


*-30-*​


----------

